# How to find a (good) editor



## Johnny (Jun 24, 2015)

I feel like it would be a good idea to at least get the first twenty pages or so of my book looked over before further editing and trying to get an agent. What's the best way to find a good trustworthy editor? Is there an editor website like AgentQuery? 

Thanks!


----------



## qwertyman (Jun 25, 2015)

I note you posted at 04:53 GMT so I assume you are in the States. In which case my recommendation might not be suitable.  In any event its worth taking a look at UK based, _'The Literary Consultancy'_, https://literaryconsultancy.co.uk.

It's very well connected with agents and publishers (the BBC as well) and has all genres covered with a choice of published authors, ex-commissioning agents et al. 
 Mind you, they are pricey.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks, I am in the US though.

I know they can be pricey which is why I might start with maybe a quarter or half of the book which probably would be a couple hundred dollars which is fine.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Have you joined a writer's group? They can be a gold mind. Look around in your area. If there are none go to a nearby college. If they have a creative writing class ask the teacher if you can post an add for an editor. Many people want to pursue this and many have an incredible eye for detail. Remember: Your story needs editing before you do anything else. *


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jul 19, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Thanks, I am in the US though.
> 
> I know they can be pricey which is why I might start with maybe a quarter or half of the book which probably would be a couple hundred dollars which is fine.


It depends, but the price I was quoted was .003-.005 per word depending on your skill, which seems to be pretty average from the few editors who I've been in contact with. Most will offer to edit a small segment for you first so you can decide whether you like what they do.
As for finding an editor, sorry, I have no help in that area. My parents keep finding these editors (generally friends or friends of friends) and basically thrusting my intro in their faces and getting them to contact me lol. No idea how they do that...


----------



## bestseller (Sep 20, 2015)

I was wondering if you were able to find someone? I too was looking for someone, I had found this lovely person who was a mentor and editor, however am unable to connect with her now. I had my proposal ready and wanted someone with good language skills to have a look at it and take things ahead. I am also willing to pay a fee for the same. 

Lots of love and happy writing!


----------



## aj47 (Sep 20, 2015)

BryanJ62 said:


> *Have you joined a writer's group? They can be a gold mind. Look around in your area. If there are none go to a nearby college. If they have a creative writing class ask the teacher if you can post an add for an editor. Many people want to pursue this and many have an incredible eye for detail. Remember: Your story needs editing before you do anything else. *



I met my writers' group through meetup dot com.  You may want to check them out.


----------



## krishan (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll take this opportunity to mention Fiverr.com. The site is home to a wealth of very talented editors and proofreaders - and the way it's set up makes it very easy to buy a small sample before committing to having a full manuscript edited.


----------



## denmark423 (Oct 20, 2015)

You can just ask some publisher or friends if they know some good editor. However, you'll be able to conclude that in yourself that you got a good editor after he/she has edited your manuscript


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 8, 2015)

Search through Predators and Editors to see what reputation they have. Once you've found an editor:

1 Check their testimonial's page on their website.
2 Talk to the authors privately who have had their work edited by them. Are they happy?
3 Look on Amazon: read the novels they've edited: are there basic screw ups?
4 read the reviews to see if there's complaints about the editing. One or two isn't a problem, bit if you're seeing complaint after complaint, they're probably not an editor you want.
5 If you have a name of the editor or the business, type the name into google, along with 'complaints' or 'bewares', see if that brings up any complaints that have been filed more formally
6 it's your money, you have every right to do all of the steps above and to ensure you get the service you pay for. 

*edit* 7 Use the free sample offer and compare their free samples to other editor's free samples.
          8 If you get any comment that say 'you must change this' -- run a mile. An editor is there to suggest and get you to think: they aren't there to dictate or rewrite for you.


----------



## denmark423 (Jan 13, 2016)

I would suggest on searching freelance editors online to any freelance sites because I believe that freelancers are good editors because of having different clients internationally.


----------

